# rockband



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

got rockband for the ps3 today. been waiting ages for this and sadly im not very impressed with it.

first off £150 for the game and instruments :doublesho but heard great things so thought sod it!

once out the box i noticed the instruments were wire connected to the ps3, not good. also the instuments are made out of a nasty plastic, the guitar is horrible to hold and makes loads of noise from the internals, while the buttons are clacky.

the guitar i have with guitar hero 3 is silent and feels lot better quality imho.

the drums are good fun if a tad noisy and the songs are great.

i just feel for the price tag and the lenghty wait (1 year behind america) the game should impress.

gonna return it tomorrow and wait for guitar hero world tour.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Wait for Guitar Hero WT  thats what im doing!

Apparently its got its own recording studio built in (bar microphone) which will be mint 

I never liked the look of Rockband everything looked so cheap and tacky tbh


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Andy GTa said:


> Wait for Guitar Hero WT  thats what im doing!
> 
> Apparently its got its own recording studio built in (bar microphone) which will be mint
> 
> I never liked the look of Rockband everything looked so cheap and tacky tbh


Saw a programme on WT this am, the 'digital' studio looked good, the guitar was so 'adjustable' and of course a 'quality' piece, can even use the top buttons to play the drums if you feel that way inclined!


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

Andy GTa said:


> Wait for Guitar Hero WT  thats what im doing!
> 
> Apparently its got its own recording studio built in (bar microphone) which will be mint
> 
> I never liked the look of Rockband everything looked so cheap and tacky tbh


yeah thats what im gonna do, drums look really good.
neva seen the studio bit though, sounds class.


----------

